# [Art] Dark Sun - Glory



## Silverblade The Ench (Apr 11, 2009)

> DARK SUN - GLORY
> The wastelands of Athas are harsh, but they are also beautiful




was just doodling, sort of, and came up with this 


[sblock="Dark Sun - Glory"]





[/sblock]


----------



## Knightfall (Apr 12, 2009)

Silverblade The Ench said:


> was just doodling, sort of, and came up with this



Nice.


----------



## Silverblade The Ench (Apr 13, 2009)

Knightfall,
ta bud!


----------



## Frida (Apr 15, 2009)

This is what happens when you doodle? Quite impressive. 
It really does look harsh and beautiful, it stings my eyes just to look at it. What program did you use?


----------



## Silverblade The Ench (Apr 16, 2009)

Frida,
great!  exactly what I wanted to achieve, thank you.

Vue7Infinite, and Photoshop CS4 (to tweak colours etc in post, then I added the colour/texture to the sun's orb itself)
Other Dark Sun pics I've used Mojoworld3 Pro.
(Art and D&D is what I spend my money on )


----------



## Blackrat (Apr 16, 2009)

Whoa. I love your landscape art as I've said before. Only thing I miss in it is some tiny little detail that you usually throw in...


----------



## Silverblade The Ench (Apr 16, 2009)

Blackrat
*bows* 
yeah I know, but this time I wanted it barren, ripped bare ya know


----------



## Blackrat (Apr 16, 2009)

I know, I know, but I kept staring at the pic for minutes trying to find something like a tiny person scaling the hill or something, 'cause I fully expected there to be one. But alas, you fooled me, there wasn't...


----------



## Silverblade The Ench (Apr 17, 2009)

well I wanted to, there are cacti in the 3D scene file, form when I was working on it earlier, but left 'em out on this as they are underneath the camera.
I do love subtelty, wee things that folk have to find or note later one etc, but with this, just starkness for a change and I'm glad you enjoy the little details, to me they make a big difference


----------

